# Molly in the park today!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took Molly in the park today since it stopped raining and had her on her 20 foot lead. She had fun chasing me and her ball. I never run after her I always get her to chase me instead that way if she ran away better chance of getting her back!

Can't believe how long her tongue can get...we played around for 25 minutes and she was pooped so was I not used to running around like that


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So cute! Bet you had fun, a preview of the meet coming soon!

I love Molly's spotted legs, so pretty!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. She is too cute. I wish the rain would stop here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> So cute! Bet you had fun, a preview of the meet coming soon!
> 
> I love Molly's spotted legs, so pretty!


Yes she will have a great time in that park she wanted in when we visited but it was all big dogs so I didn't let her in. She could run all day and never stop I don't know where she gets all the energy You will see those spotted legs soon..probably jumping all over you ha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. She is too cute. I wish the rain would stop here



We are going to have sun the rest of the week So lots of fun to come!! It was really wet this morning and then it was really nice in the afternoon. We went for a walk and then at supper time took her out on her long lead so she had fun she met a few dogs but liked chasing me and her ball. Good thing I brought her water bottle but she was still panting like crazy I am sure you will get sun soon!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> We are going to have sun the rest of the week So lots of fun to come!! It was really wet this morning and then it was really nice in the afternoon. We went for a walk and then at supper time took her out on her long lead so she had fun she met a few dogs but liked chasing me and her ball. Good thing I brought her water bottle but she was still panting like crazy I am sure you will get sun soon!!


Keep the pictures coming. My days are long and stressful and I really look forward to seeing all these cute faces!!! 
From the other room as I type this "OMG I just stepped in pee...A lot of it too! MOM!!!" Guess someone is tired of going out in the rain.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Keep the pictures coming. My days are long and stressful and I really look forward to seeing all these cute faces!!!
> From the other room as I type this "OMG I just stepped in pee...A lot of it too! MOM!!!" Guess someone is tired of going out in the rain.


Sorry your days are stressful but soon you can get vacation right so something to look forward to! Also so have your cuties Jake and Willow waiting for you when you get home with their little tails wagging I am guessing Willow is not a big fan of the rain Molly loves the rain unfortunately she could stay out in it all day she just doesn't care. Yesterday it was raining really hard and it took her 15 minutes to pee cause there was a chipmunk running around so that was more important...thank goodness she had her raincoat on I wasn't too impressed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is the same way. He never seems to get cold. Willow shakes like a leaf. I am not looking forward to winter. I am going to have to grow her coat out and buy another equafleece.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is the same way. He never seems to get cold. Willow shakes like a leaf. I am not looking forward to winter. I am going to have to grow her coat out and buy another equafleece.


We got Molly in December so full blown winter time here. I am sure Willow will get used to the weather they are smart They have amazing coats for them now though. We buy them at Ren's depot they have great stuff there but maybe it's only in Canada?? I use to LOVE Molly's long coat but now I like her better short it's so much easier! Willow is sweet with long or short fur


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Molly looks as though she had a great time, particularly like the last photo - long tongue and bright, happy eyes


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

She looks like she's got the biggest smile on that last photo! Love it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing like exercise to make a 'poo happy, happy, happy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> She looks like she's got the biggest smile on that last photo! Love it


For a 13 lbs puppy she has a long tongue It was pretty humid yesterday though!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so lovely, in that last photo she looks so perfect not a hair out of place even after all that fun, you must be so good at grooming. Great pics


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> She is so lovely, in that last photo she looks so perfect not a hair out of place even after all that fun, you must be so good at grooming. Great pics


Thanks I brush her daily but as for grooming she had a short haircut about a month ago and it's great! So much less work than when she was a scruffy little fur ball I loved the shaggy look but now I love her with her short fur! Less work. Will be taking her back in 2 weeks. I wash her face daily ........she is pretty low maintenance now


----------

